# 2nd open leg



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Took Jackson to an obedience trial in York, PA. Got his second CDX leg with a first place. One more broad jump and out of sight stays to go!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Huge congrats<:

Are you showing again over the weekend?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

When I sent in the entry I really wasn't sure how Jackson would do at a big 4 ring trial, so I entered just one day. He really surprised me how well he handled it. We're entered again in early April.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations, that is really fantastic!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Go Jackson!!!! That is awesome  Thanks for inspiring me to keep training with my girl. And I LOVE the photos!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Jackson. He looks pretty ho-hum about that first place ribbon and toy in that second picture.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

A very big congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I wish I had known you were going to be there, we would have come to cheer for you! 
Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Great job!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!! He looks rather unimpressed with his ribbons


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Good job, Jackson! He looks like he had a busy day.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats I know it's not easy.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------

